# Marineland Spray Bar (Mission Accomplished!)



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

If the return and the intake pipes are interchangeable, you could buy a second intake pipe, cut it off and install a short length of appropriately sized vinyl hose and a spraybar from some other filter which uses one.

Parts for the Marineland H.O.T. filter can be purchased here:

http://www.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemID=47490064


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

ron521 said:


> If the return and the intake pipes are interchangeable, you could buy a second intake pipe, cut it off and install a short length of appropriately sized vinyl hose and a spraybar from some other filter which uses one.
> 
> Parts for the Marineland H.O.T. filter can be purchased here:
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemID=47490064



Brilliant! thanks!


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

OK ROn. You've got my brain going now. I wonder if i can just ditch the entire return and hook up the hosing to a Rena return assembly w/ spraybar. It would all depend on if the hosing on the marineland canisters is as wide as that on the rena. I'm not sure that it is. I don't remember the GPH on the Magnum but I know the C series has less GPH than the Rena so I don't think any back up will occur. hmmm...


----------



## cowfish (Dec 31, 2006)

my marineland c series has a air leak in it and i cant find it . dose anyone els have this porblem ?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

The parts for the rena spraybar return arrived today. I only hooked up the Magnum 350 and not the C 220. The entire rena return and spraybar assembly fit nicely into the Magnum tubing (5/8"). YAY!!!!! The C series has the same tubing as the Magnum. I will do that one this weekend. I'll keep an eye out for abnormal operation. I doubt there will be any issues as the rena spray bar is used on much higher flow rate Filstars than either of my Marineland filters. Happy Day!


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

good to hear now i got to pick one up


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

officially official... spray bar works on the c220 as well!


----------

